# Finally ready to pull the trigger on a tank



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I float like a cork and I'm a heavy breather so I figured I would kill two birds with one stone and buy a larger steel tank. Anyone have any experience with a Worthington LP121? Too big? Too heavy? Too anything?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Tank 121*

Best advice: Go to where you are buying, hopefully your LDS.
Pick it up, like you are gonna carry it to beach or boat. 
Walk around with it, at least 150-200 steps, preferrably more. 
Better yet, carry 2 tanks.
Put it back where you got it without dropping it or breaking anything.
Grab it by the valve with both hands.
Hoist it up waist to chest high (like you were lifting it up on a raised platform).
Do that 3-4 times.

If you can do that without embarrassing yourself, buy it.
If not, get something you can actually handle.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

If you are a tall person, you should be ok. If you are a shorter person, try a 119. Borrow a few different types if you can. See what works best. 

Flappin made me laugh, but there is some wisdom in the humor. People cuss like a drunk sailor when they pick up my 108's. 

Why I dive 108's:
I rarely return to the surface with less than 1000 psi. If the sh!t hits the fan, I have the gas to deal with it. 
I also float like a cork. 108+3mm wetsuit= perfect trim. 5mm, I need 4 lbs to handle a safety stop. 
108's fit my frame best (6'3"). 
They are low pressure tanks, less stress on gear. 
They are heavy as hell, which makes everyone complain 😁

Why I dislike my 108's
The are heavy as hell.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I dive 119s and I am 5'8". I don't have any problem with them other than the weight. It sure is nice not having any additional weight but picking them up and taking them off is a pain sometimes especially if its a little wavy. I never have any problems with air since like SaltAddict I always come up with ~1000psi. Always like to have the extra capacity in cae something happens down there or on the way up.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Go chat with Jim & Fritz @ MBT.... all the tanks you are considering are there and you can get hands on to make your decision.... I use several, sort of a potluck of tanks.... I have Faber 108LP, worthington 119LP, XSscuba95 & and odd 120LP or so... there all fine...you can do more with the higher volume but its a balancing act with air & the NDL time's..... good luck...


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, everyone! I did go to MBT awhile back and talked to Jim, but I didn't get a chance to see or hold one.

I always have to surface before my dive buddy and it's friggin annoying. I am 6'3 so I should be fine with the size and weight; just need to determine if I need a 108, 119, or 121. I hadn't thought about the 108, but that may be the way to go.


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

I am diving 120's that are high pressure. I also float like a cork and have deemed myself a true "Airhawg". Yeah, the weight can be a little uncomfortable at first, but when you get used to it the extra air is very nice.

I don't believe anyone who dives ever wished they had less air on them when they are diving. But again, it is your personal choice that will make you the happiest.

Safe diving.:thumbup:


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Steel 100 HP's all the way, I always have over 1k lbs when i max my bottom time. They are heavy but neg bouyancy when empty so you dont need near as much weight in your BC/belt


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

My bride has hp100's and they are my favorite, I have hp130's and they are huge and heavy but I never really have to worry about my air, if I'm not in deco I have air.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Where do you guys get your hp's filled? I seem to remember someone mentioning that they were hard to fill or had to have special filling equipment or something.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Any of our local shops should be able to fill them, DivePros doesn't have a problem filling them.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

bigspoon17 said:


> Where do you guys get your hp's filled? I seem to remember someone mentioning that they were hard to fill or had to have special filling equipment or something.


I do a lot of extreme diving (200-400' deep on trimix). To be honest I am too paranoid to allow someone else to fill my tanks, so I fill my own. Most (living) active tech divers learn to live with a moderate level of paranoia. :yes:


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I do a lot of extreme diving (200-400' deep on trimix). To be honest I am too paranoid to allow someone else to fill my tanks, so I fill my own. Most (living) active tech divers learn to live with a moderate level of paranoia. :yes:


You, sir, are a much braver man than I! I'm enjoying your thread on the BOB, btw.


----------

